# Cherry Red Shrimp in a jar??



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

Will cherry red shrimps live in an unfiltered gallon jar with plants?

At work we have a gallon glass jar with a few rams horn snails and some live plants. The jar also use to have some water boatman bugs in it, but they died after a few weeks. So now it just has snails. my co-workers wanted to get a betta but I thought it was too small and the betta lovers on here would proably be mad! So I was wondering if I could take a few of my cherry shrimp and put them in there or would they just die??

Thanks!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You need at least something I would think. Perhaps an airstone at a minimum.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

ok, well my boss doesn't want any thing plugged in, so I guess It will just house snails thanks for the reply! (While I work on her letting us get a real tank Mawhaaaa)


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

If you can find some hawaiian shrimp, they might be able to live in there.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a 2-3 gallon glass jar and I had 10 RCS in it which I put in my lab for a couple of weeks and everyone loved it. One morning, all died, it was because during the night there was a sudden temperature drop


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You might go to Crustaforum and talk to Ulli Bauer, she has several cylindrical tanks on her windowsill with plants and shrimp. No filter or heater. I would think 1 gal. might be unstable as mentioned for temperature .


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

kittytango said:


> my co-workers wanted to get a betta but I thought it was too small and the betta lovers on here would proably be mad! So I was wondering if I could take a few of my cherry shrimp and put them in there or would they just die??
> 
> Thanks!


So....you didn't want to choose betta because you thought the betta lovers on here would get mad....therefore you chose to go shrimp. So, what made you so sure us shrimp lovers wouldn't be mad?

Just wondering.

Bettas, IMO, are much hardier than most of the shrimps I've encountered. They would easily survive in a 1 gallon container. RCS would probably easily survive, too. How I feel about the whole subject of keeping either of them in a 1 gallon container...I'll leave the comments out on that.

If you choose either, adding some plants like moss would help the cause as well. Also, remember to keep up the water changes in there.

I'm going to sleep. Night everyone!


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

I have RCS in a 6L jar on the windowsill for almost a year now, now filter, no heating, no airstone. weekly waterchanges of 1L, no problems. keep it ou of direct sunlight, shrimp will die when temp rises over 30C, maybe a few our s is fine but no longer. Cold temperatures shouldn't be a problem, a part of my RCS population survived outside last winter, they even survived frost. Inside temp ranges vary from 28C to 10C, no problems. RCS, Amano, Bee shrimp etc. are sub-tropical shrimp species from S.E. China, Taiwan, Japan. They can handle low temps. More likely your shrimp died from NO2. Regular water changes are the key to keeping shrimp in a jar, as it will get rid of the NO2.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

too bad no more opae ula over there. they are really tiny red shrimps that can live in a jar here in hawaii.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

Ok I got a small 3 gallon tank. to put some shrimps into. 








Do you think they will like it??

I've seen other people keep shrimps in those tiny dest top tanks that are like half a gallon but they had those tiny filters as well, so I was wondering if they could live in a Jar with plants and no filter. But Now it isn't an issue since I have the 3 gallon tank.

So how long should it cycle and should I add the shrimps slowly? I already have the shrimps in my main tank floating in a breeder box I actually had ordered them for my tank but they are way to small and I'm afraid for their safety. Luckily I had a breeder box to put them in (and I was home when they arrived or my boyfriend would have just floated them and turned them loose!) 

Thanks for any tips!
BTW I put substrate, driftwood and plants from the main tank into the 3 gallon along with 1 rams horn to speed the cycling process and was concidering taking some bio media and adding that as well.

Tell me what you think.


----------

